# 360 Camera Screen on Reverse



## 5ab5 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hello SEL P folks with 360 Cameras - Has anyone figured out how to have the 360 View and Backup Camera split screen come on as default when you put the car in reverse? Right now only Backup camera comes on as default - then you have to hit the 'Menu' button which then brings up the split screen.

I remember seeing a video when they put it in reverse they got the split screen as default.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

A search shows the below and about 10 other threads covering the backup camera. Perhaps one of those has good info.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-after-Reading-Manual&highlight=backup+camera
4. Surround view camera... any way to have it come on automatically without having to push the "Menu" button when in reverse?


----------



## 5ab5 (Apr 6, 2019)

Chris4789 said:


> A search shows the below and about 10 other threads covering the backup camera. Perhaps one of those has good info.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-after-Reading-Manual&highlight=backup+camera
> 4. Surround view camera... any way to have it come on automatically without having to push the "Menu" button when in reverse?


Have been searching for last 3 days and everything is coming up with a dead end. Posted a new topic today to see if anyone had any luck and might not have looked at previous topics or posts.


----------

